# The &trade; Theater



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is our Home theater 28x14x7.5


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

I just noticed the thread name is wrong whoops....Supposed to be T&M theater...also on my mobile and it will only let me post 1 pic at a time....


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks nice! How big is the screen and how far back is the first row?


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Cyberfloatie said:


> Looks nice! How big is the screen and how far back is the first row?


Thanks .....it a 16:9 dragonfly 120" screen screen and to the center of the main seating position it's 13'


----------



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

nice setup.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice setup. :T


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work. Your hallway looks great too. It's so much fun to watch movies at home and not go to the sticky theater at the mall...isn't it? Btw what are you using for mains and center?


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

kadijk said:


> Nice work. Your hallway looks great too. It's so much fun to watch movies at home and not go to the sticky theater at the mall...isn't it? Btw what are you using for mains and center?


Mains are klipsch f3 and center is klipsch rc 52ii.....thanks for the compliments... always seem to be upgrading Haha ....and it's sooooooooo much better at home and the snacks and popcorn are not $20.


----------



## Bryanpog (Feb 11, 2011)

+1 for the GOONIES poster!!!!! right on!


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Bryanpog said:


> +1 for the GOONIES poster!!!!! right on!


Yes its a definite fav. :bigsmile:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice to have a walk-in HT rooms. I'm envious.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks really nice man!


----------



## Moostache (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice and clean set-up....I have a very similarly colored screen wall! Love the dark blue during viewing and for years it allowed me to use a Parkland Plastics screen without an actual border because the wall itself would become nearly invisible and black when viewing with lights off!


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Really nice room mate, simple and effective, not over the top, I like it


----------

